# Sleeve issues, not staying on?



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

What suggestions do you have for a dog that is not staying on the sleeve?
I am asking this for someone else, so I realize there isn't alot of detail. I will answer any clarifying questions. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Does the dog just not bite in general, or does he bite but then let go when the helper puts pressure on him?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

How old is the dog? 
Where on the sleeve is the dog biting?
Is the dog growling on the sleeve?
Is the grip moving on the sleeve? Full, then part, then off.

Any possible medical issues? Torque neck could also cause this? Mouth pain, etc.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris- the dog will bite, he does not let go when the helper puts pressure on. If the helper does not move, he will not stay on.

Smithie- Dog is 2
The bite starts on elbow, then always moves to the hand area. He will hold on whatn on the hand, but when on the elbow, he comes off. 
Bites full on, then half off. 
He is not growling, but whines. 
The teeth have been checked for sensitivity and fine. No other health issues noted.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine would spit it out and we finally figured out it was when the stick was held high... we thought it was the threat of a hit...
but when I explained this to my wife, she said "OH!" in a way that meant there was more...
she would hold her hand up to tell the dogs to get off the gate, and that body language was translating into a training issue for us on the field.

To fix, just put the ball on a rope and a stick and held it high and paused often while engaged in tug play. (Plus asked Mom to stop that, just say "OFF!" or "SIT" to open gate.) 

Sometimes, it's simpler than we imagine.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

The movement on the sleeve and the fact he is full then half off seems like a nerve thing whining is another indication.

The closer to the hand the further away he thinks he is from the helper. Might need to do confidence building in the dog as well as targeting so might need to bring the bite pillow back out. 

Also for him popping off the sleeve when the helper stops. Are you teaching the automatic out or do u want him staying on even though the helper isnt moving is the helper doing prey or defense at the time? If its the latter i would say a few sessions just frusturate him and dont give him a bite then present it and see what he does. If he is still popping off in prey mode the helper could continue active prey with the sleeve while standing still to see if the dog continues to bite. I would also build up the dogs prey drive at home while not training.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

There are three possible cures; either you need a new dog, a new helper, or both.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like a "tip biter". My little APBT was like this. She would hit hard and full, then end on the tip of the sleeve away from the helper. It is nerves or at least it was in her. WE did a TON of confidence building exercises and used different decoys constantly switching things up on her. It helped a ton. We also put a plastic end cover on the sleeve to prevent her from being able to grip the tip. 

She also would let go once the fight was over. If there was no fight then it wasn't fun for her. She did carry the sleeve though. Does yours carry the sleeve? 

Courtney


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

you said the initial bite was on the elbow then trasfered to the hand...im no trainer nor will i try to be, im still learning. anyway one thing that comes to mind when i think of hand bites are nerve issues. there are ways to fix this but dont expect the dog to be ''great."


----------

